# a 52 cm MX Leader



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

This has been listed for a few days and I' not sure how many of you have seen it ,

If you can get it cheap enough and do a repaint - you'd have a beauty ...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/EDDY-MERCKX-LEAD...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Thanks for the heads up*

I'll watch that for the wife, she's far from needing as beefy a frame as the MXL but if that arrives at my house she'll begin to understand why I take the MXL and Colnago Master x Light out a lot more the the Giant carbon. She rides a Giant Carbon as well.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

When I was researching the purchase of my MX, I came across several posts of lighter riders on small MXL's who didn't care for the ride. Damn harsh, I can imagine. Not an issue for my 61cm, but something to consider for your wife.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My feelings exactly -- I think an MXL in that size would ride like a tank. The tubing would be total overkill for someone ride a size 52 unless they were built like a cannonball.


----------

